# [Oracle] Nur die ersten X Datensätze anzeigen



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

So könnt ihr in Oracle bei einer Abfrage die Anzahl der zurückzugebenen Zeilen festlegen.

```
SELECT * FROM USER_TABLES WHERE TABLESPACE_NAME ='SYSTEM' AND ROWNUM <= 10;
```

Diese Abfrage als User System abgesetzt gibt die ersten 10 Zeilen der USER_TABLES Tabelle zurück welche im Tablespace System liegen.

Für jede Zeile die von einer Abfrage zurückgegeben wird gibt die ROWNUM "Pseudospalte" die 
Ordnungsnr. an die angibt in welcher Reihenfolge Oracle den Datensatz von einer Tabelle
oder von einer Menge von Verknüpften Zeilen selektiert hat. Die erste ausgwählte spalte 
hat einen ROWNUM-Wert von 1, die zweite hat einen ROWNUM-Wert von 2 und usw.

Gruß Tom


----------

